# Up NOrth



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

Well boys I am from Northern MN. Now living in montana. But I was just courious what my old stomping grounds are like now. How has the fishing been on lake of the woods. I heard that back in June they were nailing em. I was up in the later part and the first day out myself and the two others with me all had big walleye on at the same time. Then that two-3 day storm came screwed all the fishing up.


----------



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

ITS ALL ABOUT ND FISHING AKA DEVILS LAKE UNLESS YOUR HUEY THEN SAKAJAWEEEEEAAA


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

Well I thought maybe people would fish lake of the woods just becuase even down here people consider it a gold mine.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

LOTW is not an easy lake to fish unless you put your time in and know what to do. Normal patterns up there are deep trolling. When you talk about DL and Sak fishing is usually 2-10 ft. with almost any type of presintaion working. I have fished LOTW several times and unless you fish the Ontario side, you really need to know whats going on to get into the fish. I know there are people out there that could figure out almost anything in almost any given body of water but those people are few and far between or their guides.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

LOW was outstanding the last two weeks of July. The big fish were on the reefs and catching them was a snap. 2oz bouncers with spinners/crawlers or Lindy's/crawlers. A buddy was up 7/23-7/26, I was up with 4 buddies 7/27-7/30. Everyone caught at least 1 fish that was 24"+, the earlier group caught a 30" and a 31", the biggest we caught was 28" 8.75#, all the big fish were released, we lost 1 26" that just wouldn't go back down, and with the new regs you still can't keep them. Still not bad for 20+ fish over 25" we only had 1 floater. Fishing was the best on Arneson's reef, we tried 12 and 16 mile as well, but more and bigger fish on Arneson's.

Hope this gives you a little of the fix you're looking for.


----------

